# Neve na Serra Amarela



## dgstorm (4 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

Fotos da manha de hoje... 2ºC


----------



## The_simpson (4 Fev 2008 às 23:28)

boas pics dgstorm...
mas faltam os videos do gelo a partir


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

Fantásticas!
Realmente a neve é excelente
Parabéns dgstorm!

Bem-vindo The_simpson!


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2008 às 00:30)

Boas fotos 
As redes dão sempre um efeito muito bonito


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2008 às 02:17)

Belas fotos
Aquelas pegadas serão de lobo? ou serão de cão ou raposa?
Bela vedação...


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Lobo... hummm... nao me cheira, cao ali !? So se o levaram la a passear xD... eu aposto na raposa !


----------

